# **** CITIZEN PROMASTER TSUNO CHRONOGRAPH RACER ****



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

Let's make one thread for the CITIZEN PROMASTER TSUNO CHRONOGRAPH RACER, if you have one please post here.
To start a picture of the Citizen website with the models and codes, to keep a record of the references.

Best regards.


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone, to start here are two:


----------



## HeadOffice

Wasn't there an orange dialed version as well? That's what I'm after - anyone know someone who would stock it? The Citizen Store people are lost...


----------



## mi6_

Yes there is. Citizen Model #AV0078-04X.


----------



## HeadOffice

@mi6_ thank you very much - now the hunt escalates...


----------



## mi6_

HeadOffice said:


> @mi6_ thank you very much - now the hunt escalates...


Not sure if thus helps but it's listed on the Canadian Citizen website (hopefully the link below works). I took a look at the US website and couldn't find the orange variant on there. So maybe it's released only in certain countries? Seems strange that Canada but not the US would get it as it's usually Canada who gets a limited selection of Citizen watches.

https://ca.citizenwatch.com/en/watches/watch-detail/?model=AV0078-04X


----------



## stockae92

mi6_ said:


> Yes there is. Citizen Model #AV0078-04X.
> 
> View attachment 13692979


I think the orange version is only released in Canada and Europe. I don't know why Citizen would skip US for limited edition?


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

Update on the Citizen website with the new model: AV0078-04X

Best regards.


----------



## sooperxtool

I tried one on the other day. Its awesome except for the only ones that are actually legible are the blue and black version.


----------



## liangliangyu

Looks quite nice, but a little too big...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid

Received this today, digging it so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

too solid said:


> Received this today, digging it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks sweet!

I'd love to see a Tsuno in the flesh but they're not available in Australia (at least not yet, who knows if they ever will be?).

BTW, Hodinkee was pretty positive about the Tsuno Racer: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/citizen-tsuno-eco-drive-chronograph-racer-introducing

Would love to hear your thoughts about the watch after you've worn it for a while.


----------



## Seilu

Check it out


----------



## too solid

Has anyone had the courage to change the strap/bracelet yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker

too solid said:


> Has anyone had the courage to change the strap/bracelet yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Change it to what? I don't think they are making any straps or bracelets that would fit well on those lugs. To me the straps look awkward and the bracelet on my Tsuno is so comfortable I can't imagine wanting to switch it out.


----------



## too solid

Ticktocker said:


> Change it to what? I don't think they are making any straps or bracelets that would fit well on those lugs. To me the straps look awkward and the bracelet on my Tsuno is so comfortable I can't imagine wanting to switch it out.


I have the cream with brown strap, been researching to see if it's possible to switch mine to the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker

too solid said:


> I have the cream with brown strap, been researching to see if it's possible to switch mine to the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would definitely look great. I think someone would be smart to make different style straps and bracelets for the Tsuno.

Have you contacted Citizen to see if they even sell the bracelet by itself? I think the Tsuno uses regular spring bars although they are really short.


----------



## too solid

Ticktocker said:


> That would definitely look great. I think someone would be smart to make different style straps and bracelets for the Tsuno.
> 
> Have you contacted Citizen to see if they even sell the bracelet by itself? I think the Tsuno uses regular spring bars although they are really short.


A couple of dealers told me they can get the bracelet and that it can be put on the strap version. On the other hand I emailed citizen and they told me you can't. I think it's possible, but difficult.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

Please, does anybody has a good picture of the Citizen E210 movement showing the components to share here on this thread.
I did a search and found a thread where Citizen of America was answering questions however the pictures are not there anymore.

Here is the thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/citizen-caliber-2100-questions-306565.html

It will be nice to have more details of this movement if we can get it.

Thank you for your help.

Best regards.


----------



## Kilovolt

The only image I am aware of is this one:


----------



## espiga

Thank you, very much for the picture Kilovolt,

this is one of them from the thread, this will help to start have an understanding of this movement,
since there is no literature or service manual available about this movement.

At least I have never seen any service manual or technical information for this movement.

Best regards.


----------



## too solid

Can someone with the blue dial bracelet version do me a favor and snap a pic of the bottom lugs where the bracelet connects to the watch head? Here's mine for reference. I'm trying to figure out if I'll be able to add an oem bracelet to mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker

Here is a photo of the back of a blue dial.


----------



## too solid

Ticktocker said:


> Here is a photo of the back of a blue dial.


Thank you! Looks like that bracelet would fit with no issues. Not sure why citizen told me they weren't interchangeable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker

The lugs and spring bars look exactly the same to me.


----------



## Gavinr

Just saw one of these in person on the leather strap the other day. I was completely ignorant of it until then. Now it is haunting my dreams!


----------



## too solid

Gavinr said:


> Just saw one of these in person on the leather strap the other day. I was completely ignorant of it until then. Now it is haunting my dreams!


It's one of those ones that when you have it on you stare at it a lot. Dial has a lot of character and the bullhead is so unique verses everything else that I have right now. I'm still undecided on where I want the alarm hand to sit, so I often switch it up to see how it looks where. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Looks sweet!
> 
> I'd love to see a Tsuno in the flesh but they're not available in Australia (at least not yet, who knows if they ever will be?).
> 
> BTW, Hodinkee was pretty positive about the Tsuno Racer: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/citizen-tsuno-eco-drive-chronograph-racer-introducing
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts about the watch after you've worn it for a while.


I like it just as much or more than when I first got it. The uniqueness of the watch makes me grab it more than the others I own. It's made it as my go to casual weekend watch. Other than it being a bit top heavy I have only good things to say. Im trying to source a bracelet for mine which will make it that much better. For some reason leather straps never agree with my wrist size. I had to punch a hole between two others to get it right where it fit me comfortably.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langstang

You can order the SS band right from Citizen. The part number is 59-S07239. I have the silver faced racer and ordered the SS band. It backordered until April.


----------



## Miklos86

I like the design a lot. There are a few things I don't like about it, so I'm not getting one at the moment, but kudos to Citizen for releasing such a vintage-style modern watch. Bullheads are cool.


----------



## too solid

langstang said:


> You can order the SS band right from Citizen. The part number is 59-S07239. I have the silver faced racer and ordered the SS band. It backordered until April.


Thanks, I emailed citizen again and they told me that the bracelet will fit my watch, gave me the part number and I told them go ahead and order it. I was then told they want to contact head office in HG to confirm it will fit. I received an email 2 days later saying it won't fit.. they are all over the map with this. I told them I want to order it regardless of what head office told them. I asked if they have physically tried to fit the bracelet on the leather band version.. Such a roller coaster with these guys. Their customer service is very responsive, just not very helpful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRJoye

I purchased one of the first Blue Dial Tsuno(on bracelet) through a jeweler last fall. The watch is a spectacular timepiece in my opinion easily one of the finest modern Bullhead Chronos ever made. Really stands out in my Bullhead collection. Also have an older E210 in EC these are incredible also, my opinion a notch higher quality than the Tsuno in regard to dial and bracelet design.

*Now the good part* I just scored a slightly used Ltd Ed White Dial Tsuno on Ebay(eta 4/17) with the intention of swapping the bracelet from the blue dial onto the white dial. I think its going to look incredible. Will post picks ASAP.

Also thanks Langstang for the Tsuno bracelet pt# its available from Hurley Roberts for $138.56


----------



## too solid

KRJoye said:


> I purchased one of the first Blue Dial Tsunos (on bracelet) through a jeweler last fall. The watch is a spectacular timepiece in my opinion easily one of the finest modern Bullhead Chronos ever made. Really stands out in my Bullhead collection. Also have an older E210 in EC these are incredible also, my opinion a notch higher quality than the Tsuno in regard to dial and bracelet design.
> 
> *Now the good part* I just scored a slightly used Ltd Ed White Dial Tsuno on Ebay(eta 4/17) with the intention of swapping the bracelet from the blue dial onto the white dial. I think its going to look incredible. Will post picks ASAP.
> 
> Also thanks Langstang for the Tsuno bracelet pt# its available from Hurley Roberts for $138.56


Let me know how that works out. Even though citizen told me it won't fit I said to order it for me anyways even though special orders are final sale. I was told it would be around $90 cdn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRJoye

90 Cdn from Citizen is a smoking deal! If that's the case i'll order another bracelet, I'm not a strap guy


----------



## KRJoye

*Re: **** CITIZEN PROMASTER TSUNO CHRONOGRAPH RACER/ off-White Dial on Bracelet *****



too solid said:


> Let me know how that works out. Even though citizen told me it won't fit I said to order it for me anyways even though special orders are final sale. I was told it would be around $90 cdn.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, got my new off-white dial Ltd Ed Tsuno #881 yesterday from a great Canadian seller on Ebay yesterday. Came with all Citizen Ltd Ed documentation and packaging. Love the watch has kind a lime tint off-white dial.

Now I can officially acknowledge that the Tsuno strap to bracelet change is a routine exercise, same interface and small spring bars. The black leather bracelet with the blue Tsuno doesn't look that good.

However the my new off-white dial looks incredible with my blue Tsuno bracelet fitted!


----------



## too solid

*Re: **** CITIZEN PROMASTER TSUNO CHRONOGRAPH RACER/ off-White Dial on Bracelet *****



KRJoye said:


> Well, got my new off-white dial Ltd Ed Tsuno #881 yesterday from a great Canadian seller on Ebay yesterday. Came with all Citizen Ltd Ed documentation and packaging. Love the watch has kind a lime tint off-white dial.
> 
> Now I can officially acknowledge that the Tsuno strap to bracelet change is a routine exercise, same interface and small spring bars. The black leather bracelet with the blue Tsuno doesn't look that good.
> 
> However the my new off-white dial looks incredible with my blue Tsuno bracelet fitted!


Thanks for confirming the fit. My bracelet was ordered a couple weeks ago and should be here in 2-4 more weeks. Can't wait to put her on after seeing how great yours looks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRJoye

No problem, your going to like how it sits lower profile on your wrist too.


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

Thank you, very much KRJoye for the valuable information and research.
This information will help many Citizen fans in the future.

Best regards.


----------



## langstang

My band came in today.


----------



## langstang




----------



## KRJoye

Looks awesome! Had my jeweler order one today from Citizen. He said that it was their last Tsuno Bracelet in stock.


----------



## langstang

That off white one looks amazing with the SS band.


----------



## heb

I have the 79; champagne dial on leather. It sits a little awkwardly on my wrist, it wants to twist to the back side of my wrist, so it is not my most favorite watch of all time. But there is no denying its functionality; I can run the chronograph for as long as I want and not worry about killing my battery. Its mechanical fast reset feature is a nice feature too. Night time lume is good. I don't think there is any benefit of the "bull head" configuration over the standard one. The alarm feature is worthless to me. The ringing in my ears is much louder than the alarm; more than 6 inches from my ear, I can't hear it (seriously).

OVERALL ASSESSMENT: An OK novelty watch that has serious functionality but certainly not a must have wrist watch.

heb


----------



## langstang

I was kinda thinking about selling my tsuno,But I dont think I can put it on here because I dont have enough posts or time. Is there anyplace other than Ebay that is good for selling watches?


----------



## KRJoye

I think you need to have 60 posts in order to sell here. There's been a few`Used' Tsunos along w/gray market dealers new versions on Ebay recently. I've been monitoring that's how I found my champagne dial. If you get over $300.00 (w/box and papers) in current market your doing good. Good Luck!


----------



## KRJoye

heb said:


> I have the 79; champagne dial on leather. It sits a little awkwardly on my wrist, it wants to twist to the back side of my wrist, so it is not my most favorite watch of all time. The alarm feature is worthless to me. The ringing in my ears is much louder than the alarm; more than 6 inches from my ear, I can't hear it (seriously).
> 
> OVERALL ASSESSMENT: An OK novelty watch that has serious functionality but certainly not a must have wrist watch.
> 
> heb


Heb you may want to try going on the bracelet. I think the Tsuno fits my wrist better that way. I have average hearing and use the alarm feature weekdays to wake. I put the watch on my night stand right next to the bed on a cardboard coaster. 
I prefer Tsuno beeps over my old digital alarm clock an its not quite loud enough to wake the wife. Tsunos are a full function novelty watches that's why I luv both of mine!


----------



## KRJoye

My Tsuno alarm is exact same as my Citizen E2100 very pleasant sound


----------



## langstang

KRJoye said:


> I think you need to have 60 posts in order to sell here. There's been a few`Used' Tsunos along w/gray market dealers new versions on Ebay recently. I've been monitoring that's how I found my champagne dial. If you get over $300.00 (w/box and papers) in current market your doing good. Good Luck!


I was hoping for 500 that would also be with a new SS bracelet and the leather band. I will see. Thanks


----------



## langstang

KRJoye said:


> I think you need to have 60 posts in order to sell here. There's been a few`Used' Tsunos along w/gray market dealers new versions on Ebay recently. I've been monitoring that's how I found my champagne dial. If you get over $300.00 (w/box and papers) in current market your doing good. Good Luck!


I was hoping for 500 that would also be with a new SS bracelet and the leather band. I will see. Thanks


----------



## too solid

Still waiting for my bracelet, hopefully here within a week or two. Love how it looks as is but the clasp digs into my wrist which isn't the most comfortable feeling.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRJoye

it will be worth the wait for sure


----------



## heb

KRJoye said:


> Heb you may want to try going on the bracelet. I think the Tsuno fits my wrist better that way. I have average hearing and use the alarm feature weekdays to wake. I put the watch on my night stand right next to the bed on a cardboard coaster.
> I prefer Tsuno beeps over my old digital alarm clock an its not quite loud enough to wake the wife. Tsunos are a full function novelty watches that's why I luv both of mine!


I forgot to mention that mine is VERY accurate. After 18 consecutive days of wear, I project a +1.2 seconds/month rate. Hard to beat that.


----------



## too solid

Bracelet came in today. Had to take out 2 links, standard strap/bracelet change. Super comfy and looks great imo.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRJoye

That champagne dial is just killer on bracelet! Awesome upgrade for mine was just under 120 USD from my local Citizen dealer jeweler. I took links of my bracelets also on the crown alarm side, makes the bullhead sit perfect on the wrist!


----------



## SSingh1975

Just joined the thread. I bought the blue dial on bracelet. However, I'm not a bracelet guy.

Where are you guys ordering the straps from? Any cheaper sources? Since the blue dial does have red accents, I'm thinking of getting the black leather strap with the red stitching.


----------



## too solid

SSingh1975 said:


> Just joined the thread. I bought the blue dial on bracelet. However, I'm not a bracelet guy.
> 
> Where are you guys ordering the straps from? Any cheaper sources? Since the blue dial does have red accents, I'm thinking of getting the black leather strap with the red stitching.


I bought mine from Citizen Canada. I struggled to find any addition sources.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRJoye

You can also try Hurley Roberts


----------



## SSingh1975

^ thanks much! I'll call them today. How hard is it to remove the bracelet? Standard spring bars ? I'm planning to get the black perforated leather strap and keep the stock bracelet so I can switch the look. I saw the Amazon reviews where people were saying the leather clasp opens real quick and doesn't stay closed all the time. I used to have the same problem on my old Tissot visodate and ended up replacing the stock clasp with a aftermarket one.


----------



## too solid

SSingh1975 said:


> ^ thanks much! I'll call them today. How hard is it to remove the bracelet? Standard spring bars ? I'm planning to get the black perforated leather strap and keep the stock bracelet so I can switch the look. I saw the Amazon reviews where people were saying the leather clasp opens real quick and doesn't stay closed all the time. I used to have the same problem on my old Tissot visodate and ended up replacing the stock clasp with a aftermarket one.


Standard strap change with spring bars. I never had a problem with my clasp opening on me, but it would dig into my wrist and wasn't very comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Just love the case design on this.... blue on bracelet in coming!


----------



## SSingh1975

Maddog1970 said:


> Just love the case design on this.... blue on bracelet in coming!


I thought you had the rosegold GMT diver incoming as well? Bloody lucky !


----------



## KRJoye

Maddog1970 said:


> Just love the case design on this.... blue on bracelet in coming!


Your going to luv the Blue Tsuno, my Blue & Champagne Bulls on bracelet are always in the rotation.


----------



## espiga

Need pictures here...


----------



## SSingh1975

Got my blue dial sized today and love it. Bracelet, surprisingly is very well made and machined for a watch in this price range. Dial legibility on the blue dial is very good unlike the white/cream dial, imo. Another top notch grab-n-go product from Citizen.


----------



## LesDrive

I like the orange dial version but I think, based on the pics I've seen so far, the blue dial is the one that offers the best hand /dial contrast. Also prices have dropped quite a bit since Jan / Feb.


----------



## camaroz1985

I like orange or ivory dials. Until I saw these pictures I didn't realize the dial was so deep. I like that a lot.


----------



## KRJoye

Orange is really nice plus those are numbered like champagnes


----------



## Maddog1970

Blue arrived, sized and ready to go....

She be a busy dial, but not the worst Citizen has cranked out....think I was right to go blue, as it's probably the most legible of the set.....

Just love the case, oh wow, so much like my Seiko Landmaster.....

And FWIW, I gave the alarm a twirl, and it's plenty load enough to wake me in the morning....

Some pics....


----------



## Maddog1970

Anyone have or see the dark cased version?

AV0077-82E

The crystal seems different on it?


----------



## Maddog1970

Tsuno Thursday.....


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

I picked up one of these blue Tsunos earlier this year and absolutely love it to death. It's literally my favorite watch I've ever bought.


----------



## Impulse

Maddog1970 said:


> Anyone have or see the dark cased version?
> 
> AV0077-82E
> 
> The crystal seems different on it?


I noticed the same too.

I've only seen the black one in pics (but others in person), the pictures show the black one having a more highly raised and beveled-edge crystal...the others definitely did not have that.

People seem to gloss over that though.


----------



## camaroz1985

I never noticed that. I'm not a fan of the dark cases in general though, so maybe that's why I overlooked it. Interesting that they would differ the models like that though.


----------



## Maddog1970

To answer my own question - yes he dark cased version has a more beveled crystal.....

I am a sucker for dark cased watches, and tracked down a LE, which arrived today.....

I really like the blue, but man the black is just nicer!

Could be me, but I just find it easier to read, and that beveled crystal really adds to the vintage vibe!

This watch is such a cool package, from the bullhead case, to the great bracelet and let's not forget the alarm (which wakes me up!)....

Now I just have to decide if I hang onto the blue!


----------



## too solid

Maddog1970 said:


> To answer my own question - yes he dark cased version has a more beveled crystal.....
> 
> I am a sucker for dark cased watches, and tracked down a LE, which arrived today.....
> 
> I really like the blue, but man the black is just nicer!
> 
> Could be me, but I just find it easier to read, and that beveled crystal really adds to the vintage vibe!
> 
> This watch is such a cool package, from the bullhead case, to the great bracelet and let's not forget the alarm (which wakes me up!)....
> 
> Now I just have to decide if I hang onto the blue!
> 
> View attachment 14245355
> View attachment 14245357
> View attachment 14245359
> View attachment 14245361


What's the model # on the black and what's the price difference? I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

The black LE is model # AV0077-82E.....they Are more than the regular Tsuno, cheapest I have seen is $900CAN....


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

Interesting -- the 82E doesn't look nearly as dark in reality as it does on the Citizen website, more like a gunmetal finish.


----------



## HorologicOptic

Maddog - Thanks for posting this. I have the blue Tsuno on order for now. I was not aware that only the 100th anniversary limited edition features the beveled sapphire, I thought all of them had it for some reason. Which do you prefer? Does the heavy beveling make it more difficult to read from certain angles?


----------



## HorologicOptic

Personally, I am still on the lookout for a CTZ66-0471 in reasonable condition. I expect the re-issue Tsuno is heavy with the full steel construction, and I usually prefer titanium where I can get it.


----------



## camaroz1985

Meatshield the Yeti said:


> Interesting -- the 82E doesn't look nearly as dark in reality as it does on the Citizen website, more like a gunmetal finish.


That's what I was thinking too. I actually like it.


----------



## Maddog1970

TrawlingOne said:


> Maddog - Thanks for posting this. I have the blue Tsuno on order for now. I was not aware that only the 100th anniversary limited edition features the beveled sapphire, I thought all of them had it for some reason. Which do you prefer? Does the heavy beveling make it more difficult to read from certain angles?


Well....I prefer the LE....the bezelled Sapphire really doesn't make a difference (to my eye) as far as legibility goes, and it's just straight up cool!

And yes, it's definitely more of a gunmetal than straight black....

And, with an 11mm lug, Oris straps fit......and here's mine on a black aftermarket Oris rubber band!









Don't get me wrong, the bracelet is really nice, but we all like options, right?


----------



## HorologicOptic

Maddog1970 said:


> Well....I prefer the LE....the bezelled Sapphire really doesn't make a difference (to my eye) as far as legibility goes, and it's just straight up cool!
> 
> And yes, it's definitely more of a gunmetal than straight black....
> 
> And, with an 11mm lug, Oris straps fit......and here's mine on a black aftermarket Oris rubber band!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the bracelet is really nice, but we all like options, right?


I'm glad to hear the "proud" sapphire has only benefits, it certainly looks amazing. It's also good to see that this is more of a gunmetal look, it can be tiresome seeing jet black PVD everywhere.

Though I personally prefer bracelets, it's good to know there are options.

I saw you posted your Seiko Landmaster earlier - thoughts on this watch? I plan on picking one up in Japan if I don't think it's too much on the wrist. Does it have more or less wrist presence for the wearer than the Tsuno? (of course it's visually larger) I would love to have the Spacewalk, but of course the Landmaster is much more attainable.


----------



## Maddog1970

TrawlingOne said:


> I'm glad to hear the "proud" sapphire has only benefits, it certainly looks amazing. It's also good to see that this is more of a gunmetal look, it can be tiresome seeing jet black PVD everywhere.
> 
> Though I personally prefer bracelets, it's good to know there are options.
> 
> I saw you posted your Seiko Landmaster earlier - thoughts on this watch? I plan on picking one up in Japan if I don't think it's too much on the wrist. Does it have more or less wrist presence for the wearer than the Tsuno? (of course it's visually larger) I would love to have the Spacewalk, but of course the Landmaster is much more attainable.


The Seiko Landmaster, no offence to the Citizen Gmt, is in another stratosphere!
It's super legible, very light, has a spring drive movement, and is a beauty to behold - it was a grail of mine since I first saw one, and a keeper after over a year of ownership!


----------



## KRJoye

TrawlingOne said:


> Personally, I am still on the lookout for a CTZ66-0471 in reasonable condition. I expect the re-issue Tsuno is heavy with the full steel construction, and I usually prefer titanium where I can get it.


Talk about rare that watch is unobtainium. There's some beat up ones on Japanese sites an MIB is big bucks(for a citizen). ???????? ????????? - Princeseth

I thought the Orient flytech was the only Titanium bullhead made. Got one coming(pic) from the UK next week. Impulse buy not sure I'm going to keep it,


----------



## KRJoye

Maddog1970 said:


> Well....I prefer the LE....the bezelled Sapphire really doesn't make a difference (to my eye) as far as legibility goes, and it's just straight up cool!
> 
> And yes, it's definitely more of a gunmetal than straight black....
> 
> And, with an 11mm lug, Oris straps fit......and here's mine on a black aftermarket Oris rubber band!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the bracelet is really nice, but we all like options, right?


Nice!!! then you don't have to worry about nicking up the pvd bracelet. Never knew about the beveled edge on those either. I wonder if the beveled crystal sits higher than the domed steel versions.


----------



## HorologicOptic

KRJoye said:


> Talk about rare that watch is unobtainium. There's some beat up ones on Japanese sites an MIB is big bucks(for a citizen).


I agree, they are not easy to come by. I am not sure about going with overseas sellers for now, but who knows what the future will hold.



KRJoye said:


> I thought the Orient flytech was the only Titanium bullhead made. Got one coming(pic) from the UK next week. Impulse buy not sure I'm going to keep it,


That Orient is really something to behold, I like it. Let us know your feelings about it and any cool quirks once you have it in hand. Additionally, check out the Seiko Spacewalk SPS005 - arguably _*the*_ titanium bullhead. Fratello Watches has a solid write-up on their experience with one. Be warned, they're in a high-end Grand Seiko price category due to their special status and limited run.


----------



## HorologicOptic

KRJoye said:


> Talk about rare that watch is unobtainium. There's some beat up ones on Japanese sites an MIB is big bucks(for a citizen).


I agree, they are not easy to come by. I am not sure about going with overseas sellers for now, but who knows what the future will hold.



KRJoye said:


> I thought the Orient flytech was the only Titanium bullhead made. Got one coming(pic) from the UK next week. Impulse buy not sure I'm going to keep it,


That Orient is really something to behold, I like it. Let us know your feelings about it and any cool quirks once you have it in hand. Additionally, check out the Seiko Spacewalk SPS005 - arguably _*the*_ titanium bullhead. Fratello Watches has a solid write-up on their experience with one. Be warned, they're in a high-end Grand Seiko price category due to their special status and limited run.


----------



## KRJoye

That Orient is really something to behold said:


> Will do I'm looking forward seeing it on wrist soon...


----------



## HorologicOptic

Maddog1970 said:


> The Seiko Landmaster, no offence to the Citizen Gmt, is in another stratosphere!
> It's super legible, very light, has a spring drive movement, and is a beauty to behold - it was a grail of mine since I first saw one, and a keeper after over a year of ownership!


That's heartening to hear that you're enjoying it, considering its potentially (imo) polarizing nature. What is your wrist size? when I see the Landmaster in photos it seems to always be on small wrists and look totally oversized. I have a feeling that I might be able to pull it off with 7" wrist, but I still wonder. Unfortunately it's not readily available to try on.

To bring it back to the Tsuno as well, I have to say that I have fallen in love with this watch; I definitely have honeymoon eyes for it. I can't believe the difference in overall experience the E210 caliber makes for the Eco-Drive chronograph experience. The mechanical actuation system for the start/stop and reset pushers is so superior to the simplistic system used on other Eco-Drive chronos.

On top of this, I have not had an Eco-Drive chrono with more than 60 minute capability. I fell that this alone puts the Tsuno into a different category. To me, a 60 minute chrono can feel like a simple novelty, and not as much a blend of toy and tool. Of course we could all use digital Casios to record more than 12 hours with much more legibility, but I just think that a chronograph needs the 12 hour capability for me to seriously consider it at this point.

The "flyback" feature featured on the Tsuno, though of course not an actual flyback complication, is probably the most satisfying I have used, including some higher-end Swiss chronographs. Granted, I have not tried them side-by-side, so take that with a grain of salt. Start/stop is very positive, though there is some difference in the pressure needed to actuate the pusher for the initial start versus subsequent start/stop presses.

I do have to highlight something I would love to see added to a refined E210 successor - "dead" minute and hour chrono counters. I would appreciate knowledge of the exact terms, but I mean to say that I would like to see the minute and hour chrono counters "click" with each minute and half hour elapsed, This would help to more legibly convey the time. To that point, probably my biggest gripe with this watch is that it retains the 60 minute sub-dial layout of Citizens more limited chronos. This is not very legible at a glance, and since the hour counting sub-dial is already laid out in half hour increments, it is unnecessary.

The case finishing punches above its weight for a watch in this price category, especially considering the lower street price. Alternating brushed and polished finishes are well-executed and both are of good quality, with the brushed finish consistent in its definition and fineness.

All things considered, I am pleasantly surprised with how much I am enjoying this watch. I hope that Citizen continues to develop this hybrid chronograph system going forward. They should do themselves a favor and work to refine their marketing to match the quality and consistency of their watches.


----------



## KRJoye

Agree with your comments totally regarding TSUNO bullhead design, fit, finish & functionality. My Champagne & Blue Dial TSUNOs are in constant rotation.

However I still luv my old E210, the superior faceted machined dial and heavy locking clasp bracelet make it deserving of some wrist time also.


----------



## HorologicOptic

KRJoye said:


> Agree with your comments totally regarding TSUNO bullhead design, fit, finish & functionality. My Champagne & Blue Dial TSUNOs are in constant rotation.
> 
> However I still luv my old E210, the superior faceted machined dial and heavy locking clasp bracelet make it deserving of some wrist time also.


I agree that the Calibre 2100 is not something to miss out on. I do not own one, but I have seen one belonging to a coworker. The bracelet would be at home on a watch twice the asking price. I do have to say though that to my eye, the dials seem to have been manufactured similarly between the Tsuno and the 2100. Perhaps the color treatment on the Tsuno dials obscures some of the faceting? Either way, the 2100 is a great buy too.


----------



## Maddog1970

I have a flatish 7.5" wrist, and the Landy fits perfectly on my wrist....excuse it not being set, by my rotation is shot to poop right now with a bunch of newbs....









For reference, here's a similar angle with my Tsuno


----------



## Maddog1970

KRJoye said:


> Talk about rare that watch is unobtainium. There's some beat up ones on Japanese sites an MIB is big bucks(for a citizen). ???????? ????????? - Princeseth
> 
> I thought the Orient flytech was the only Titanium bullhead made. Got one coming(pic) from the UK next week. Impulse buy not sure I'm going to keep it,


Oh my, I just fell in love!


----------



## espiga

Hi KRJoye,

congratulations on the Orient Flytech, this is from Orient Relogios Brasil, brazilian market.
Not in production anymore.
https://www.orientrelogios.com.br/

They have a Flytech collection:

https://www.orientrelogios.com.br/flytech/

Best regards.


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

get ready, new Tsuno model AV0073-08E on the way...

Best regards.


----------



## HorologicOptic

Maddog1970 said:


> I have a flatish 7.5" wrist, and the Landy fits perfectly on my wrist....excuse it not being set, by my rotation is shot to poop right now with a bunch of newbs....
> 
> View attachment 14263565
> 
> 
> For reference, here's a similar angle with my Tsuno
> 
> View attachment 14263583


Maddog, unfortunately I'm not able to see any images with this post. I'll check back later, but I'm wondering if there was an issue with the upload.


----------



## HorologicOptic

Maddog1970 said:


> Oh my, I just fell in love!


Which one did you fall in love with? The Flytech, or the titanium Citizen (CTZ66-0471) that we were talking about? (or both? ;-) )


----------



## HorologicOptic

Thanks for the info on the Flytech, espiga. Do you know if these watches are manufactured in Brasil? Before I researched this watch, I was not even aware that Orient had Brasil exclusive models.

Also, congrats on your incoming Tsuno!


----------



## espiga

Hi TrawlingOne,

This is the New Tsuno Citizen is bringing to market. I did not buy it, sorry for the misunderstanding.
That picture is from the Citizen website, maybe they have a new way to release new models,
to give some excitement... well it is working!

The Orient Flytech I will do a research and let you know.
here is the brazilian forum, Flytech is famous there:

Fórum principal

Best regards.


----------



## Maddog1970

TrawlingOne said:


> Which one did you fall in love with? The Flytech, or the titanium Citizen (CTZ66-0471) that we were talking about? (or both? ;-) )


Both......


----------



## Maddog1970

TrawlingOne said:


> Which one did you fall in love with? The Flytech, or the titanium Citizen (CTZ66-0471) that we were talking about? (or both? ;-) )


Both......


----------



## HorologicOptic

espiga said:


> This is the New Tsuno Citizen is bringing to market. I did not buy it, sorry for the misunderstanding.


No worries espiga, that's my misunderstanding. I should have noticed the new reference number and lack of photo on their site! Very exciting indeed, maybe their marketing department is trying new things after all.



espiga said:


> The Orient Flytech I will do a research and let you know.
> here is the brazilian forum, Flytech is famous there:


Thanks for the link, very interesting stuff. I appreciate you looking into it for us, region specific product lines are always novel.


----------



## KRJoye

My Flytech came in couple days ago. Picked it up as a complete kit MIB on Ebay for about 330 USD. Extra links included, still had all protective clear wrap on everything. Really nice addition to my bullhead collection.

Pros; This is really nicely engineered bullhead chrono from Orient. Beautifully finished in finely brushed lightweight titanium. At roughly 47mm by 15 thick its about the largest chrono i'll be running on my 7.5" wrist. For a black dial its super easy to read thanks to innovative hands designs. Pop out lower crown turns Inner ring(rotates like butter). Signed upper and lower middle gloss black pvd crowns.

Cons; Lume is ok, old tech chrono, not a mecha quartz flyback. Bracelet is really rigid sits tall in my watch box. Manual instructions aren't in English.

For now she's a keeper!


----------



## 3502dav

KRJoye said:


> My Flytech came in couple days ago. Picked it up as a complete kit MIB on Ebay for about 330 USD. Extra links included, still had all protective clear wrap on everything. Really nice addition to my bullhead collection.
> 
> Pros; This is really nicely engineered bullhead chrono from Orient. Beautifully finished in finely brushed lightweight titanium. At roughly 47mm by 15 thick its about the largest chrono i'll be running on my 7.5" wrist. For a black dial its super easy to read thanks to innovative hands designs. Pop out lower crown turns Inner ring(rotates like butter). Signed upper and lower middle gloss black pvd crowns.
> 
> Cons; Lume is ok, old tech chrono, not a mecha quartz flyback. Bracelet is really rigid sits tall in my watch box. Manual instructions aren't in English.
> 
> For now she's a keeper!


Nice looking chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HorologicOptic

KRJoye said:


> My Flytech came in couple days ago. Picked it up as a complete kit MIB on Ebay for about 330 USD. Extra links included, still had all protective clear wrap on everything. Really nice addition to my bullhead collection.
> 
> Pros; This is really nicely engineered bullhead chrono from Orient. Beautifully finished in finely brushed lightweight titanium. At roughly 47mm by 15 thick its about the largest chrono i'll be running on my 7.5" wrist. For a black dial its super easy to read thanks to innovative hands designs. Pop out lower crown turns Inner ring(rotates like butter). Signed upper and lower middle gloss black pvd crowns.
> 
> Cons; Lume is ok, old tech chrono, not a mecha quartz flyback. Bracelet is really rigid sits tall in my watch box. Manual instructions aren't in English.
> 
> For now she's a keeper!


The Flytech looks great, and at 47mm doesn't look too big for your wrist. I was hoping for mecha-quartz on this one, but of couse we can't always have it all, especially at the very reasonable price point this watch can be had for online, considering all the features and looks it _does_ have!

Great watch, thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## chriscentro

espiga said:


> Good Day everyone,
> 
> get ready, new Tsuno model AV0073-08E on the way...
> 
> Best regards.


Oh, I've just ordered the current blue version....


----------



## KRJoye

chriscentro said:


> Oh, I've just ordered the current blue version....


Congrats you are going to luv it!


----------



## chriscentro

Let me contribute 2 photos before my blue one arrives.
Saw this LE version at my local store. Although I like the bevel on the crystal very much of the LE, I much preferred the stainless steel look.
Have anyone installed the LE's crystal on their non-LE watches?


----------



## KRJoye

That bevel glass is so cool, however i still prefer the my domed sapphires. The LEs are still fetching the highest money of the series.


----------



## chriscentro

KRJoye said:


> That bevel glass is so cool, however i still prefer the my domed sapphires. The LEs are still fetching the highest money of the series.


Do you mean the non-LEs have domed crystals?


----------



## KRJoye

chriscentro said:


> Do you mean the non-LEs have domed crystals?


Yep the PVD black versions are the only one with the beveled crystal. The non-PVD LEs are domed.


----------



## chriscentro

Hi guys, is the main crown a screw-down?


----------



## KRJoye

chriscentro said:


> Hi guys, is the main crown a screw-down?


No screw downs this is more of a dressy sport watch


----------



## chriscentro

KRJoye said:


> No screw downs this is more or a dressy sport watch


Haha, i was trying to screw it down .


----------



## chriscentro

KRJoye said:


> No screw downs this is more or a dressy sport watch


Haha, i was trying to screw it down .


----------



## KRJoye

I believe some of the early specs i read stated they had a screw down crown


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## HorologicOptic

chriscentro said:


>


I swear I am currently working on getting a photo like this - you beat me to it! To be honest I don't think I've been going extreme enough, I have still been showing the dial. I like how you cast the dial in almost complete darkness, it really accentuates the "horns" as I have been trying to do. I will eventually post my final result(s) but I might end up looking like a copycat. Sometimes it can't be helped, you know what they say - great minds think alike ;-)

Great work b-)


----------



## chriscentro

TrawlingOne said:


> I swear I am currently working on getting a photo like this - you beat me to it! To be honest I don't think I've been going extreme enough, I have still been showing the dial. I like how you cast the dial in almost complete darkness, it really accentuates the "horns" as I have been trying to do. I will eventually post my final result(s) but I might end up looking like a copycat. Sometimes it can't be helped, you know what they say - great minds think alike ;-)
> 
> Great work b-)


Haha, thanks bro. Try to get your light low to avoid lighting the dial


----------



## chriscentro

Pleasantly surprised by how nice the alarm sounded.


----------



## HorologicOptic

chriscentro said:


> Pleasantly surprised by how nice the alarm sounded.


I appreciate that the hour hand is lined up with the alarm hand in this photo - I can almost hear it sounding off just from seeing it!

Nice creativity


----------



## HorologicOptic

- 角 -


----------



## espiga

^^^^
Awesome pictures TrawlingOne!!!
Thank you for sharing!!!

Best regards

Edit PS: Lots of details on this case design.


----------



## KRJoye

Funny every time I go to Kohls(with the wife) I look in their huge Citizen display. Not once have I seen any Promaster Tsunos, I know Macys has them on occasion and always at retail.


----------



## espiga

chriscentro said:


>


Hi chriscentro,

you did very well. Thank you, very much for the inspiration!!!
In my opinion:
This case design allows variations and when someone start exploring and 
modifying the "Bottom Frame" where the "Main Case" is attached; just to start; we'll see
great designs.
An idea...3D metal printing can help with the building of this Bottom Frame...
I am studying a way to attach an oyster style bracelet on my AV0071...

Best regards.


----------



## HorologicOptic

espiga said:


> ^^^^
> Awesome pictures TrawlingOne!!!
> Thank you for sharing!!!
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Edit PS: Lots of details on this case design.


Thanks, I'm glad you enjoy them! Your words are encouraging.

I was trying to show the "horns" using contrast in the first one (thanks to chriscentro for inspiring me to go all the way with the contrast) and the textures and unique case geometry with a bit of a different angle in the second photo 

I'm really enjoying this watch, and I may have a project in mind to get a _very_ unique angle on it, in a manner of speaking. We'll see if that can come to fruition in the future.


----------



## HorologicOptic

espiga said:


> Hi chriscentro,
> 
> you did very well. Thank you, very much for the inspiration!!!


I agree, Chris did a great job! :-!



espiga said:


> This case design allows variations and when someone start exploring and
> modifying the "Bottom Frame" where the "Main Case" is attached; just to start; we'll see
> great designs.
> An idea...3D metal printing can help with the building of this Bottom Frame...
> I am studying a way to attach an oyster style bracelet on my AV0071...


I was thinking along those lines when I first got the Tsuno - this case attached to base and bracelet setup does almost seem modular! I too wonder what kind of designs could be produced using this "case on base" layout.

I look forward to what results your study will bring |>


----------



## espiga

More pictures...


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## HorologicOptic

Very nice Chris! Inventive setup 

Pleasant light from what I'm guessing is a large-ish diffuser box, judging by the reflections on the pushers. You're making me want to try some different stuff as well! Keep this up :-!


----------



## chriscentro

TrawlingOne said:


> Very nice Chris! Inventive setup
> 
> Pleasant light from what I'm guessing is a large-ish diffuser box, judging by the reflections on the pushers. You're making me want to try some different stuff as well! Keep this up :-!


Thanks bro. I used a table lamp, light difussed by a piece of A4 white paper and a white cardboard reflector


----------



## HorologicOptic

chriscentro said:


> Thanks bro. I used a table lamp, light difussed by a piece of A4 white paper and a white cardboard reflector


I'm going to have to reiterate here:



TrawlingOne said:


> Inventive setup


:-!


----------



## chriscentro

Blue Bull


----------



## HorologicOptic

Nice one, as usual. I'm going to try for some more diffuse light, so far with this watch I've been focused on high contrast.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## HorologicOptic

You're making the lume look better than it actually is! :-d


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## espiga

An old picture... my wife says this silver dial is the one she likes the most.


----------



## chriscentro

espiga said:


> An old picture... my wife says this silver dial is the one she likes the most.


You also have the blue one right? Could you do a side by side shot? Thank you!


----------



## espiga

chriscentro said:


> You also have the blue one right? Could you do a side by side shot? Thank you!


Sure, will do it, when I am at home.

Best regards.


----------



## Dxnnis

chriscentro said:


>


Fantastic photo


----------



## Dxnnis

espiga said:


> An old picture... my wife says this silver dial is the one she likes the most.


Just noticed what looks like 2 crowns? What is that about never seen that before


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## espiga

espiga said:


> Sure, will do it, when I am at home.
> 
> Best regards.


Hi chriscentro,

sorry for the bad pictures, phones are not good for pictures but we insist...
I will try better pictures with a camera.

Best regards.


----------



## HorologicOptic

Dxnnis said:


> Just noticed what looks like 2 crowns? What is that about never seen that before


That's correct, the crown at 5 o'clock is used for the alarm function. When pulled out it actuates the alarm hand to set the time of the alarm, which on the blue dial version of the Tsuno is the black hand with the orange outlined arrow head. When not pulled out it acts as a pusher to activate and deactivate the alarm function (the ON/OFF hand at 4:30).


----------



## Dxnnis

Thank you Trawlingone for enlightening me, very cool indeed:-!


----------



## camaroz1985

I keep going back and forth between ivory and silver dial as my favorite. But then there is the orange, or the blue....


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

Limited Edition here, one of 1973 units,

Best regards.


----------



## chriscentro

Thanks espiga for the pics! I think I still like the blue more.
I'm really enjoying the watch, such a nice model.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## KRJoye

espiga said:


> Good Day everyone,
> 
> Limited Edition here, one of 1973 units,
> 
> Best regards.


 Congrats, excellent choice luv my Ltd Ed #881 Champagne dial too.


----------



## espiga

Hi KRJoye,

the addition of the steel bracelet makes this Limited Edition more special!!!
Thanks to Citizen for making the bracelet and strap model interchangeable. 

Enjoy it.

Best regards.


----------



## espiga

chriscentro said:


> Thanks espiga for the pics! I think I still like the blue more.
> I'm really enjoying the watch, such a nice model.


Hi chriscentro,

you are right it is a very nice design and fits you well!!!
If you did not see the silver dial in person do yourself a favor and save some money... don't go see it!!! 
My pictures are really bad... the silver dial with the black bezel is awesome...

Best regards.


----------



## umarrajs

Landed today...........liking it:


----------



## KRJoye

Just beautiful! Congrats on your purchase. That bold color strap is the bomb. Now I can't wait to see the orange variant on bracelet.


----------



## camaroz1985

Like the orange one too!


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## camaroz1985

Is the alarm on these useful? I forgot they had it until I was just looking at the Citizen site again. Is it loud?


----------



## heb

camaroz1985 said:


> Is the alarm on these useful? I forgot they had it until I was just looking at the Citizen site again. Is it loud?


The alarm is soft and practically useless. I literally can NOT hear it if it is more than 8 inches from my ear.

heb


----------



## Kilovolt

heb said:


> The alarm is soft and practically useless. I literally can NOT hear it if it is more than 8 inches from my ear.
> 
> heb


I agree, it can be heard only in a total silence. BTW I have 4 calibre 2100 watches and it's the same story.


----------



## camaroz1985

That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## KRJoye

I use my vintage E210 for an alarm clock, every morning never fails to wake me(even w/CPAP going). Trick is to put it on a night stand right next to the bed. Its a lot more pleasant sound than your typical plug in alarm clocks.


----------



## chriscentro

Love this watch!


----------



## Kilovolt

chriscentro said:


> Love this watch!


Remember: your watch loves the light and it appears you are not giving it enough ... :-d


----------



## KRJoye

Good catch! lol


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## KRJoye

KRJoye said:


> My Flytech came in couple days ago. Picked it up as a complete kit MIB on Ebay for about 330 USD. Extra links included, still had all protective clear wrap on everything. Really nice addition to my bullhead collection.


Decided this incredible `_Orient Flytech Pilot' _will be a catch and release, also my mint _Seiko SCEB 011_ bullhead(Ebay ID; mach-5-racing). Auctions end Mon Sept.02. Have to make room for more CITIZEN TSUNOs.

My Blue and Champagne dial CITIZEN TSUNOs are keepers in my collection. Looking for a great deal Ltd Ed Orange dial.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## KRJoye

Wow! Beautiful evolution. Now if the outer ring rotates it will be very desirable.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## espiga

Update Feb. 19 2020 New Tsuno Super Titanium AV0081-51X:

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/AV0081-51X.html?cgid=new-arrivals#sz=24&start=40


----------



## HorologicOptic

espiga said:


> Update Feb. 19 2020 New Tsuno Super Titanium AV0081-51X:
> 
> https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/AV0081-51X.html?cgid=new-arrivals#sz=24&start=40


Hold me back!!!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

These are not mine, but you freaks will enjoy it anyway


----------



## BalooSD

Does anyone know if the Tsuno leather strap has any water resistance rating? I have some Di-Modell and Hirsch leather straps that are 100WR, so I'm wondering if these might be something similar?


----------



## Kilovolt

BalooSD said:


> Does anyone know if the Tsuno leather strap has any water resistance rating? I have some Di-Modell and Hirsch leather straps that are 100WR, so I'm wondering if these might be something similar?


I have three Tsuno's all with the leather strap. Nothing is written on the back of the straps as to their water resistance and moreover the internal lining does not look like it has any.


----------



## atta555

My orange


----------



## atta555

Lovely Ivory


----------



## espiga

Hi atta555,

thank you, very much for the pictures.
The bracelet on the Limited Edition AV0079-0A1 above really brings a deserving refinement!!!
Excellent modification, beautiful watch!
Let's give thanks to Citizen for making this design a straight swap.

Best regards.

Espiga


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

for reference,
the only live picture of the Titanium Tsuno ref. AV0081-51X I found, on the Citizen website under Reviews.
Credit to Mr. ChiTown Rick:

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/AV0081-51X.html#q=TSUNO&lang=default&start=1

Best regards,

Espiga


----------



## Kilovolt

The titanium Tsuno is currently available here in Italy in two versions:


----------



## espiga

Hi Kilovolt,

thank you, very much for the Italian report!!!
All beautiful, maybe they will be here in the US market also.
From the ad these are not Limited Edition, that helps.

Best regards.

PS: Correction, Special Edition 50th anniversary.


----------



## atta555

espiga said:


> Hi atta555,
> 
> thank you, very much for the pictures.
> The bracelet on the Limited Edition AV0079-0A1 above really brings a deserving refinement!!!
> Excellent modification, beautiful watch!
> Let's give thanks to Citizen for making this design a straight swap.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Espiga


Thank you Espiga


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

atta555 said:


> Lovely Ivory
> 
> View attachment 15178691


So how did you get the metal bracelet for the Ivory colored dial? It came with a brown leather strap, correct? Did you get it through Citizen, or did you find someone with the blue dial to swap bands with you? Or otherwise. Looks great!


----------



## piumach

Just in...
Found it at my local store here in Italy. They had two pandas and one with black dial, I went for the Panda, it's more particular due to the 4 circles popping out from the white dial.
Black one was very nice too anyway.
Titanium makes the difference, very comfortable and light on the wrist.
Enjoy!

Nicola









Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 1386paul

piumach said:


> Just in...
> Found it at my local store here in Italy. They had two pandas and one with black dial, I went for the Panda, it's more particular due to the 4 circles popping out from the white dial.
> Black one was very nice too anyway.
> Titanium makes the difference, very comfortable and light on the wrist.
> Enjoy!
> 
> Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


Thanks for the pictures you convinced me, I just placed an order.


----------



## BalooSD

piumach said:


> Just in...
> Found it at my local store here in Italy. They had two pandas and one with black dial, I went for the Panda, it's more particular due to the 4 circles popping out from the white dial.
> Black one was very nice too anyway.
> Titanium makes the difference, very comfortable and light on the wrist.
> Enjoy!
> Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


Is the panda dial white or silver? Thanks.


----------



## BalooSD




----------



## BalooSD

One of my Tsuno has the chronograph hand off by maybe 2/5 sec. past zero, but enough for me to notice. I have done the All Reset procedure successfully, and it doesn't help in repositioning the chronograph hand. Is there another method?


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

BalooSD said:


> View attachment 15242283


 love the green dial.


----------



## Kilovolt

BalooSD said:


> One of my Tsuno has the chronograph hand off by maybe 2/5 sec. past zero, but enough for me to notice. I have done the All Reset procedure successfully, and it doesn't help in repositioning the chronograph hand. Is there another method?


AFAIK the E210 mov't does not have a procedure to set the hands to zero manually. The manual says that if the chrono second hand does not go back to zero you have to send the watch in for repairs.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

Does anyone know why the cases are slightly different on the green dial Tsuno and the one white dial? Is that for Tsunos in a specific European market (vs USA market)?


----------



## BalooSD

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Does anyone know why the cases are slightly different on the green dial Tsuno and the one white dial? Is that for Tsunos in a specific European market (vs USA market)?


The super titanium versions have the edgier case shape.


----------



## 1386paul

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Does anyone know why the cases are slightly different on the green dial Tsuno and the one white dial? Is that for Tsunos in a specific European market (vs USA market)?


I think the case difference is Citizen defining the 2020 titanium models the green, black and silver versions.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

Received my Tsuno blue dial today via FedEx. Great first impression! Thank you to all on this thread for helping push me toward the purchase! 😉


----------



## piumach

BalooSD said:


> Is the panda dial white or silver? Thanks.


White

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## piumach

BalooSD said:


> View attachment 15242283


Very nice in green color....it's not available in Italy unfortunately

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## piumach

BalooSD said:


> One of my Tsuno has the chronograph hand off by maybe 2/5 sec. past zero, but enough for me to notice. I have done the All Reset procedure successfully, and it doesn't help in repositioning the chronograph hand. Is there another method?


It's not possible to adjust the second hand of the chronograph, it's a matter of hands installation accuracy. If it bothers you, there is no another solution than sending in for service, or ask for a replacement

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

piumach said:


> Very nice in green color....it's not available in Italy unfortunately
> 
> Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


I was also checking this version out as it finally ticks all boxes for me. However, couldn't locate any for sale within the EU. When I track down a source I'll make sure to post it here (after reserving one of course ).

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sciplact

Hi all,

I'm basically sold on getting one of these, and currently trying to decide between the blue (70-57L) and white/red (71-03A) faces. At first I was thinking the blue would be the most legible of the options with the contrast between the hands and the dial. I've looked at a _lot_ of pictures over the past couple days, though, and I'm starting to think the white/red looks less busy and might be easier to read from that standpoint.

Anyone have experience with both and have any opinions about which is easier to read in day-to-day use?

(Also, does one or the other look bigger on the wrist, or does it not make much difference?)

Thanks!


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

sciplact said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm basically sold on getting one of these, and currently trying to decide between the blue (70-57L) and white/red (71-03A) faces. At first I was thinking the blue would be the most legible of the options with the contrast between the hands and the dial. I've looked at a _lot_ of pictures over the past couple days, though, and I'm starting to think the white/red looks less busy and might be easier to read from that standpoint.
> 
> Anyone have experience with both and have any opinions about which is easier to read in day-to-day use?
> 
> (Also, does one or the other look bigger on the wrist, or does it not make much difference?)
> 
> Thanks!


I only have the blue one, so I can't compare it to the white, but I think legibility is fine with it. The hour and minute hands have the white strip, which contrasts against the blue and black on the dial.

Plus, the metal band is extremely comfortable. The white one comes on leather, right? I have a Tsuno and a Seiko Turtle. Turtles are widely considered to be very comfortable watches, and I'd say my Tsuno is at least as comfortable as my Turtle, if not slightly more so.

As for "busy" looking... the Tsuno is a pretty busy dial, whatever color you go with. I say don't overthink it -- whichever color you think looks better, go with that.


----------



## muypaquito

atta555 said:


> My orange
> 
> View attachment 15175775


i've been pixel peeping on these tsunos lately. they are quite beautiful. but would like to confirm if those are creases in the dial? all colors seems to have them. only the white dial seems to not show it very much
1. 10-11 o-clock and can be seen in the citizen text
2. running in the diameter and power
3. eco-drive text
4. alarm, on-off


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

muypaquito said:


> i've been pixel peeping on these tsunos lately. they are quite beautiful. but would like to confirm if those are creases in the dial? all colors seems to have them. only the white dial seems to not show it very much
> 1. 10-11 o-clock and can be seen in the citizen text
> 2. running in the diameter and power
> 3. eco-drive text
> 4. alarm, on-off


Yes, there are some lines/creases, but pretty subtle. Can only really notice the textured dial in some lights. Looks nice though. I have a blue Tsuno.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## HorologicOptic

muypaquito said:


> i've been pixel peeping on these tsunos lately. they are quite beautiful. but would like to confirm if those are creases in the dial? all colors seems to have them. only the white dial seems to not show it very much
> 1. 10-11 o-clock and can be seen in the citizen text
> 2. running in the diameter and power
> 3. eco-drive text
> 4. alarm, on-off


I can second the confirmation of the subtle dial texturing - it's almost like fine lacquerware since the texture seems to be "inside" the dial! It's difficult to photograph but noticible and beautiful in person!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 15586799


This looks great! Love the splash of yellow and the classic panda look. Give it some sun to get that power reserve up!


----------



## mplsabdullah

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> This looks great! Love the splash of yellow and the classic panda look. Give it some sun to get that power reserve up!


Yep

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasquez80

KRJoye said:


> Nice!!! then you don't have to worry about nicking up the pvd bracelet. Never knew about the beveled edge on those either. I wonder if the beveled crystal sits higher than the domed steel versions.


HEY GUYS NEW TO THE FORUM...HELPPP..MADDOG19


Maddog1970 said:


> Well....I prefer the LE....the bezelled Sapphire really doesn't make a difference (to my eye) as far as legibility goes, and it's just straight up cool!
> 
> And yes, it's definitely more of a gunmetal than straight black....
> 
> And, with an 11mm lug, Oris straps fit......and here's mine on a black aftermarket Oris rubber band!
> 
> View attachment 14258243
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the bracelet is really nice, but we all like options, right?


HEY GUYS..NEW TO FORUM....HELPPP..MADDOG...CAN I PLEASE GET LINK TO THE RUBBER STRAP FOR CITIZEN TSUNO.....


----------



## 1386paul

Vasquez80 said:


> HEY GUYS NEW TO THE FORUM...HELPPP..MADDOG19
> 
> HEY GUYS..NEW TO FORUM....HELPPP..MADDOG...CAN I PLEASE GET LINK TO THE RUBBER STRAP FOR CITIZEN TSUNO.....


Just google Oris rubber strap, plenty of options.
Cheers Paul


----------



## Vasquez80

1386paul said:


> Just google Oris rubber strap, plenty of options.
> Cheers Paul


Hey..thanks for the quick reply...was hoping for a strap#? i can go buy..ya i been on the oris site cant seem to find the one that fits😡..its so dam confusing with this watch.....I think maddog is the only guy in the WORLD with a rubber strap on his tsuno..🤣....👍


----------



## Maddog1970

Vasquez80 said:


> Hey..thanks for the quick reply...was hoping for a strap#? i can go buy..ya i been on the oris site cant seem to find the one that fits😡..its so dam confusing with this watch.....I think maddog is the only guy in the WORLD with a rubber strap on his tsuno..🤣....👍


weeellllllll......Tsuno is long gone, and the strap was just a generic Oris replacement off fleabay.......


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## muypaquito

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 15595250


damn green color. has accutron feel to it.

gonna wait for a few months and see if i can get my hands on tsunos.


----------



## Simon

Titanium & Green dial - wow - what a beauty - this model is not available in Europe
only Japan/USA - I say NOT FAIR


----------



## Simon

6 days ago ordered a Tsuno bracelet to swap out on my new to me LE Tsuno
They said it was not in stock & would take 3 weeks
it came special delivery today
impressive service from Citizen Service centre UK

Easy swap out and great alternative - the bracelet is decent quality & reasonable price at £70 & seems to make the watch sit a little lower and is more comfy than the strap


----------



## Siddy

Just bought this one to replace my Citizen Brycen Chrono. Still trying to decide if I like it or not, but so far so good.


----------



## KRJoye

Siddy your watch looks awesome! Luv the red hands. If your a bracelet guy try it on the Blue Dial replacement bracelet. Most agree the Tsuno case sits better on the wrist on bracelet. I've had a Blue dial sold it for the ltd ed champagne dial(on bracelet). Just scored a ltd ed titanium green dial Tsuno off ebay. Can't wait to see it on wrist.


----------



## KRJoye

BTW Siddy your power reserve is very low, keep that watch in full daylight as much as possible. When fully charged the power reserve should go past the full mark.


----------



## Siddy

KRJoye said:


> Siddy your watch looks awesome! Luv the red hands. If your a bracelet guy try it on the Blue Dial replacement bracelet. Most agree the Tsuno case sits better on the wrist on bracelet. I've had a Blue dial sold it for the ltd ed champagne dial(on bracelet). Just scored a ltd ed titanium green dial Tsuno off ebay. Can't wait to see it on wrist.


I'd love to try the bracelet, going to wait a little though since it's not that cheap.



KRJoye said:


> BTW Siddy your power reserve is very low, keep that watch in full daylight as much as possible. When fully charged the power reserve should go past the full mark.


Yeah, it came pretty low, going to leave it on my windowsill for a couple of days and see how much it goes up.


----------



## BalooSD

Maddog1970 said:


> And, with an 11mm lug, Oris straps fit......and here's mine on a black aftermarket Oris rubber band!
> 
> View attachment 14258243


I ordered a 24mm/11mm Oris aftermarket band, and it didn't fit. Seems the Citizen has a notch out of one corner in the 11mm section and what I got was a solid rectangle. Did you cut your strap to fit, or happen to buy one that fit already? Link? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigglesPapi

I love mine! Picked it up as a souvenir for myself while in Tokyo.


----------



## Kilovolt

BigglesPapi said:


> I love mine! Picked it up as a souvenir for myself while in Tokyo.


You may love it but you surely need to charge it!


----------



## BigglesPapi

Kilovolt said:


> You may love it but you surely need to charge it!


It is charging as we speak


----------



## Tiribos

AV0080-88E


----------



## 06ultraman

espiga said:


> Good Day everyone,
> 
> Let's make one thread for the CITIZEN PROMASTER TSUNO CHRONOGRAPH RACER, if you have one please post here.
> To start a picture of the Citizen website with the models and codes, to keep a record of the references.
> 
> Best regards.


Mine was one of the first limited editions in Raleigh so they said.


----------



## Simon

Love my 2 - want the titanium now, but they aint on sale in UK


----------



## Kilovolt

Simon said:


> Love my 2 - want the titanium now, but they aint on sale in UK
> View attachment 15653480
> View attachment 15653481


Tsuno's in titanium are sold here in Italy and presumably in other European countries. It should not be difficult for you to get one at a good price.


----------



## Simon

Kilovolt said:


> Tsuno's in titanium are sold here in Italy and presumably in other European countries. It should not be difficult for you to get one at a good price.


Ive only looked here in UK and the ltd titaniums aint here - I like the new green one on sale in USA
I will have a look into europe - Brexit may have ruined that though !!!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

Here's my Titanium model with the green dial.


----------



## TJ19

Nice watch even though the dial is a bit busy


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

TJ19 said:


> Nice watch even though the dial is a bit busy


Thanks, yes it's pretty busy. Still deciding if my middle-aged eyesight can handle it!


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## HorologicOptic

chriscentro said:


>


Nice!! Glad to see your Tsuno is holding up well


----------



## CharlotteIllini88




----------



## orange260z

Hey all, I bought my AV-0071-03A (silver/black/red) early last March, just before the pandemic hit. Initially, I was really on the fence about keeping the watch - and I had a long time to think about it due to extended return policies last spring! My hesitancy was due to (a) financial uncertainty (at the time, who the heck really knew if employment/income would continue, if society would devolve into the mayhem in depticted "Contagion"), and (b) some disappointment about the build quality of the watch compared to other watches in similar or even lower price classes - like my old Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Chrono Alarm BL5290-59F.

By summer, it was clear that work was not just secure but critical, and I was working 14-16 hours a day from March until the end of June. As a treat to myself for all that work, I didn't return the watch and started wearing it in June; that said, with WFH the watches that get the most wrist time are now my G-Shock (started the hear with a GA700, picked up a GW9400 Rangeman over the winter) and Luminox (Navy Seal 3001.BO, replaced this winter by a Deep Blue Daynight PC).

I've found that the deployment clasp included with the black/red leather strap isn't terribly comfortable, and from early on have been debating purchasing the SS bracelet. Well, I pulled the pin last week and ordered it from Citizen Canada. I'd say like the watch itself, I have mixed feelings about the bracelet. The "inner" parts of the clasp are quite nice, made from solid steel, and the locking mechanism seems pretty secure (the one on my older Citizen is all stamped steel). The "outer" part of the clasp is stamped, which isn't as nice. The links are all solid steel, but are quite sharp-edged - I don't know that this will change at all with a little wear - the old Citizen's bracelet has much "softer" edges.

Also to note for anyone contemplating this bracelet/strap swap - I found the spring bars very difficult to remove and install compared to any other watch I've changed straps on. The link pins to resize the bracelet were also inconsistent in the amount of pressure/force to remove or reinsert, some slid out just pushing the pin (in the correct direction) by hand with a pusher, others needed taps with a hammer.

Here are some pics...


----------



## HorologicOptic

orange260z said:


> Hey all, I bought my AV-0071-03A (silver/black/red) early last March, just before the pandemic hit. Initially, I was really on the fence about keeping the watch - and I had a long time to think about it due to extended return policies last spring!


Glad you were able to keep the watch. Looks great, and for me the bracelet is the way to go (I do have one on a custom bund strap, but that's a bit "extra" to say the least!). Either way, wear it in good heath.


----------



## Simon

orange260z said:


> Hey all, I bought my AV-0071-03A (silver/black/red) early last March, just before the pandemic hit. Initially, I was really on the fence about keeping the watch - and I had a long time to think about it due to extended return policies last spring! My hesitancy was due to (a) financial uncertainty (at the time, who the heck really knew if employment/income would continue, if society would devolve into the mayhem in depticted "Contagion"), and (b) some disappointment about the build quality of the watch compared to other watches in similar or even lower price classes - like my old Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Chrono Alarm BL5290-59F.
> 
> By summer, it was clear that work was not just secure but critical, and I was working 14-16 hours a day from March until the end of June. As a treat to myself for all that work, I didn't return the watch and started wearing it in June; that said, with WFH the watches that get the most wrist time are now my G-Shock (started the hear with a GA700, picked up a GW9400 Rangeman over the winter) and Luminox (Navy Seal 3001.BO, replaced this winter by a Deep Blue Daynight PC).
> 
> I've found that the deployment clasp included with the black/red leather strap isn't terribly comfortable, and from early on have been debating purchasing the SS bracelet. Well, I pulled the pin last week and ordered it from Citizen Canada. I'd say like the watch itself, I have mixed feelings about the bracelet. The "inner" parts of the clasp are quite nice, made from solid steel, and the locking mechanism seems pretty secure (the one on my older Citizen is all stamped steel). The "outer" part of the clasp is stamped, which isn't as nice. The links are all solid steel, but are quite sharp-edged - I don't know that this will change at all with a little wear - the old Citizen's bracelet has much "softer" edges.
> 
> Also to note for anyone contemplating this bracelet/strap swap - I found the spring bars very difficult to remove and install compared to any other watch I've changed straps on. The link pins to resize the bracelet were also inconsistent in the amount of pressure/force to remove or reinsert, some slid out just pushing the pin (in the correct direction) by hand with a pusher, others needed taps with a hammer.
> 
> Here are some pics...
> View attachment 15913547
> View attachment 15913548
> View attachment 15913549


Thanks - nice watch

I purchased the bracelet to swap between my two Tsunos - definitely an improvement aesthetically but also comfort - the curve on the deployant I find sticks in my wrist and is most annoying


----------



## JUSTACPA

Found this thread using search. I'm trying to determine just which dial colors were included in the limited edition series of 1973 units (each color). I have five total Tsunos, 1 Titanium Special Edition, 1 Blue dial with stainless bracelet, 3 Limited Editions in Rose Gold black dial, Orange dial and Ivory. I'm trying to find out if the white dial with black/red leather strap was offered in the Limited Edition version. I'd like to get a complete set with one in each color. Does anyone know exactly which colors were included in the Limited Edition series?


----------



## noraaeel

Hi I just bought one of these but I want to remove the straps and get something more comfortable on them. I got a few questions and I hope you guys can help me out.

1. Can anyone here recommend me some good sites I can go to for straps/bracelets? Or do u guys just get the bracelets from Citizen?
2. My wrist size is 16cm and I have heard bracelets hug better to the wrist. What do u guys advise?

Thanks!


----------



## Terra Citizen

I normally prefer minimalist design, with my watches, but that blue Tsuno is beautiful!
Has anyone removed the four screws mounting the watch to the baseplate? Is the baseplate the actual case-back?


----------



## MaDTempo

Wristie




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 3, 2021












  








Stone & Straw




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 3, 2021


----------



## noraaeel

Got it on a bracelet, much better than the leather strap it came with!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote

I like this watch, but really limited on bracelet/strap options. Anybody finding any non oem options yet?


----------



## noraaeel

Rojote said:


> I like this watch, but really limited on bracelet/strap options. Anybody finding any non oem options yet?


I think I have seen someone in this thread put on an Oris rubber strap. If I'm not mistaken, u will have to look through.


----------



## Terra Citizen

Look what arrived yesterday!


----------



## Rojote

Terra Citizen said:


> Look what arrived yesterday!


Nice watch! I almost pulled the trigger on that one, but have too many blue faces in my collection now. Enjoy it!


----------



## Terra Citizen

Rojote said:


> Nice watch! I almost pulled the trigger on that one, but have too many blue faces in my collection now. Enjoy it!


Thanks! I have two other blue-dial watches but they're both simple designs. This is my first busy-dial watch and my first chronograph watch. So far, I'm really liking the Tsuno. The chronograph function is pretty cool and I like the alarm. The beveled glass is a nice visual element. The brushed finish on the stainless steel is pretty and reflects the light nicely at night.


----------



## Terra Citizen

I spoke with Citizen technical support, this morning. According to the person that I spoke with, the baseplate is the actual case-back to the watch. If you remove the four screws and baseplate, you will expose the movement inside and possibly compromise a gasket.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Simon

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 16235239


thats a beauty - is it a new USA limited release? not available here in blighty


----------



## Lu..

joined the club....brought this beauty home tonight.....the distortion from the domed sapphire is unbelievable....love it.....


----------



## Simon

Lu.. said:


> joined the club....brought this beauty home tonight.....the distortion from the domed sapphire is unbelievable....love it.....
> 
> View attachment 16270253


congrats - a beauty - I agree about the sapphire crystal - like a great big wide-angle lens - beautiful


----------



## Terra Citizen

I've got Mad Tsuno disease!


----------



## Terra Citizen




----------

